# ROTP - degree requirements for Infantry Officer or Pilot



## armyguy1 (10 Jun 2012)

Hello, I am wondering what the degree requirements are for both an Infantry officer and a Pilot?

Can you take Kinesiology or Physical Education in a civilian University?

thank you in advance


----------



## Journeyman (10 Jun 2012)

Didn't you basically ask the same question here? 

You _do_ know that the MilPoints accrued by spam postings have no cash value, right?


----------



## armyguy1 (11 Jun 2012)

I'm sorry, but I am not sure what milpoints are. I am new to this forum, and I was just over anxious to get a response. I just figured the question had a better chance of getting answered if it had its own topic.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2012)

armyguy1 said:
			
		

> I just figured the question had a better chance of getting answered if it had its own topic.



So many people think that.  IMHO, if you post in a "hot" topic, you stand a better chance of a response.

Multiple posts just annoy us......


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2012)

armyguy1 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am wondering what the degree requirements are for both an Infantry officer and a Pilot?
> 
> Can you take Kinesiology or Physical Education in a civilian University?
> 
> thank you in advance



I got the following from the CF Recruiting site:



> Personal Characteristics
> 
> 
> Service in the Infantry calls for the highest dedication to the chain of command, to peers and, especially, to subordinates, as Infantry Officers must be able to lead troops in close combat under the most challenging of circumstances. You will often be called upon to perform many difficult physical and mental tasks at the same time, and to go without sleep and with little food for extended periods. To complete an operational mission successfully, you will need to be not only highly motivated, but also prepared to put your soldiers’ safety and well-being ahead of your own. To succeed in this career, therefore, you must be physically robust, mentally resilient, resourceful, methodical, efficient, and able to perform steadily under great stress. You will also need initiative, imagination, courage and common sense.
> ...



If you have more specific question, such as "which degrees, _in your opinion_, serve you better in the infantry as an officer", then send them my way, in a PM.


You're welcome.


----------

